

Ask HN: Where can I find a good tech/marketing writer? - obisw4n

I&#x27;m looking for someone who can fill in some content on our homepage, maybe 4-6 small paragraphs and some bullet points.  I&#x27;m a programmer and I&#x27;ve tried filling it with content and I don&#x27;t think my writing skills are up to the task, and dont put the product in the light it should be.<p>I need someone who can understand our product from a technical view but also offer skills that can sell and market the product.<p>If theres someone on here that is interested, or can point me in a direction of someone or service who could do that, I would be very grateful. Keep in mind this is a pretty small job and would need to be affordable.<p>Please email me jasoneswan @ gmail or reply here.
======
voltagex_
Have sent someone your way for the copyediting.

